# RAF in Goose Bay



## Big Bad John (11 Aug 2004)

Much talk here at BATUS about the announcement of the RAF pullout from Goose Bay.  Any comments?


----------



## JBP (11 Aug 2004)

The RAF were in Goose Bay?

Call me ignorant if you will, I had no idea.

Probably tied to thier cutbacks due to money. It's happening all over thier military.

Just someone's speculative idea, keep in mind, I didn't even know they were there...


----------



## Inch (11 Aug 2004)

Yeah, I think it was in the Maple Leaf recently. The Germans are pulling out soon too.  I'm not even sure who's left there other than 444 Sqn.

Cheers


----------



## Bograt (22 Aug 2004)

The Belgians are leaving as well as the Germans, Brits and probably Italians within the next 12 months (Why would they stay if everyone else is gone?)

I am surprised no one has addressed the 2 primary issues concerning Goose- The inability for low level supersonic flights (may hurt caribou feelings) and the absence of a firing range. A couple of months ago the PM and premier of NFLD talked about "doing everything possible to keep it running" and the premier then went to western Europe to meet with locals regarding military training. I wonder why the premiere's people never asked Martin "Why aren't the Canadians training here?"


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Aug 2004)

Why have two training bases with similiar terrain....they already use CFB Cold Lake


----------



## Bograt (22 Aug 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Why have two training bases with similiar terrain....they already use CFB Cold Lake



Exactly, but in the political style of the day, no one in political leadership has the courage to suggest this. Why would the Europeans want to train at an overseas base that not even the home country uses?


----------



## tabernac (23 Aug 2004)

> Why would the Europeans want to train at an overseas base that not even the home country uses?




;D Because we have better bases to train at. 


In Europe there are many countries, no? Many small countries that is. I talked with a retired Commander and the obvious fact he pointed out was, "Just simply, they don't have enough room." Labrador is the size of, or slightly bigger, than most(not all) European NATO countires.

Labrador
Area: 294,147 km sq
Population: 28,558
Pop per sq km: less than 1 person per sq km

Britain
Area: 243,000 sq km 
Population: 60,270,708
Pop per sq km: 248 

Germany
Area: 357,021 
Population: 82,424,609 
Pop per sq km: 230

Source: CIA Worldfactbook

In Europe you can hardly go supersonic without someone seeing(the plane) or hearing the boom. The population of Labrador sits in 3 places, Davis Inlet, Happy Valley-Goose Bay and Labrador City-Wabush. The NATO planes can enter desolate lands(with none or very little civilian presence) in less than an hour. That is why they shouldn't leave.


----------



## Inch (24 Aug 2004)

Another reason they're pulling out is because of Poland joining NATO, that now gives them a giant land mass to use that's also close to home.

Cheers


----------

